# For those of us that didn't go "Turbo"...



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

Can we expect any new/improved HDs tonight when we get home?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

thrillerbee said:


> Can we expect any new/improved HDs tonight when we get home?


17 new HD channels were launched in the wee hours of the night. Depending on what programming package you have, you should have new channels.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I checked when I woke up this morning and the channels I subscribe to since I have the everything pack I get the HD versions they carry including all the HBO's even Zone, Starz and other channels like Lifetime HD and Planet Green. I also still get HDNet.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

reddice said:


> I checked when I woke up this morning and the channels I subscribe to since I have the everything pack I get the HD versions they carry including all the HBO's even Zone, Starz and other channels like Lifetime HD and Planet Green. I also still get HDNet.


HDNet is part of Essentials (or whatever metal you currently have, Gold?). HDNet _Movies_ is part of Ultimate (Platinum).


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I have Essentials. I guess it is called Gold now so I know I get HDNet. I know I don't get the Movies one. It is not worth an extra $10 for those channels anyway since they just show the same thing over and over again. HDNet is fine for the occasional Smallville rerun. That is about it.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

reddice said:


> I have Essentials. I guess it is called Gold now so I know I get HDNet. I know I don't get the Movies one. It is not worth an extra $10 for those channels anyway since they just show the same thing over and over again. HDNet is fine for the occasional Smallville rerun. That is about it.


No, you don't get HDNet movies with GoldHD, and Smallville is on HDNet two times every day.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't care about HDNet movies. All I care about is being able to get the HD channel of what I currently subscribe too which is basically the everything pack which includes the premium channels. If they want to throw in HDNet as a few extra channels that is fine with me.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

It's funny, all the hype around this whole "Your Dish Network system is being TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" campaign.

Last night, my system was TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!!!!! with...........................

Lifetime HD.

Not complaining. I know I can upgrade to the $135/month package if I want. I've just never felt like such an "outsider" before :lol: But, hey, at least I get to see - in full 720p resolution - "How To Kill A Man After He Takes The Parking Spot You Were Thinking Of Pulling Into At The Mall So You Could Go Buy A $150 Pair Of Shoes That You'll Probably Only Wear Once: The Rebecca Wilson Story", starring Markie Post.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I really don't have a handle on the name of the package I have but when they first created two-tier HD, I had all the HD. Now I seem to have a few more including Encore HD when I don't think I even had Encore before. If it was just me watching the tube, I would go with an HF only package; however, the wife and grandkids still watch several SD channels.


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out all the various HD packs and programing period. We're getting our new recr's(622 & 211) Tuesday along with a new Dish for the sats. We have the basic (200 channel) along with HBO, Showtime and Starz. No HD pack of any kind before. We don't need or want the "everything pack" and in fact may look at ditching one or two of the premo's. 

Is this "Turbo" only for new customers only or ones that never had any HD packs before?


Kenny J


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

Orange Man said:


> I'm still trying to figure out all the various HD packs and programing period. We're getting our new recr's(622 & 211) Tuesday along with a new Dish for the sats. We have the basic (200 channel) along with HBO, Showtime and Starz. No HD pack of any kind before. We don't need or want the "everything pack" and in fact may look at ditching one or two of the premo's.
> 
> Is this "Turbo" only for new customers only or ones that never had any HD packs before?
> 
> Kenny J


As I understand it, there was a straight conversion for existing HD customers:
Top 100 w/HD Essentials became Top 100 with BronzeHD
Top 100 w/HD Absolute became Top 100 & BronzeHD & PlatinumHD
Top 200 w/HD Essentials became Top 100 with SilverHD
Top 200 w/HD Absolute became Top 100 & SilverHD & PlatinumHD
Top 250 w/HD Essentials became Top 100 with GoldHD
Top 250 w/HD Absolute became Top 100 & GoldHD & PlatinumHD
This link is the best I've seen so far: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/AT_turboHD/index.shtml

You should be able to order any of the HD packages with your existing "basic" programming if you want to. As I understand it, you're just not eligible for the TurboHD packages (HD-only) until February.


----------



## sat24 (May 28, 2008)

I got turbocharged recently  (what I mean is: woke up, turned on the TV, and the DVR's screen saver message said "you've been turbocharged - look in the guide for new channels")

I did look, and here's the new stuff I have:

ACMAX HD
Lifetime HD
Lifetime Movies HD
Green HD
CBS-C HD (college sports)

Hey I am not complaining - I like more MAX channels in HD (total 5 in HD), and the lifetime one makes my missus happy. Green looks promising too. All for no extra charges - NICE!!!



DStroyer said:


> It's funny, all the hype around this whole "Your Dish Network system is being TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" campaign.
> 
> Last night, my system was TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!!!!! with...........................
> 
> ...


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

thrillerbee said:


> As I understand it, there was a straight conversion for existing HD customers:
> Top 100 w/HD Essentials became Top 100 with BronzeHD
> Top 100 w/HD Absolute became Top 100 & BronzeHD & PlatinumHD
> Top 200 w/HD Essentials became Top 100 with SilverHD
> ...


Top 100 & BronzeHD & PlatinumHD was not Top 100 w/HD Absolute it was Top 100 w/HD Ultimate.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> Don't care about HDNet movies.


HDNet Movies is actually a pretty good channel. They show a lot of good, classic movies. When I first signed up for DishHD _The Bridge on the River Kwai_ was playing when the ViP722 receiver got the signal from the satellite.

Over the past week they showed a bunch of Steven Spielberg classics, including _E.T.: The Extraterrestrial_ and _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_. I thought it was kind of amusing that they played _Starman_ and _E.T._ during the same evening. HD Net Movies is playing _Jaws_ tonight. They're also playing the third _Mad Max_ movie.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Bobby H said:


> HDNet Movies is actually a pretty good channel. They show a lot of good, classic movies. When I first signed up for DishHD _The Bridge on the River Kwai_ was playing when the ViP722 receiver got the signal from the satellite.
> 
> Over the past week they showed a bunch of Steven Spielberg classics, including _E.T.: The Extraterrestrial_ and _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_. I thought it was kind of amusing that they played _Starman_ and _E.T._ during the same evening. HD Net Movies is playing _Jaws_ tonight. They're also playing the third _Mad Max_ movie.


Question?? Does HDNet Movies have commercials?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Doug E said:


> Question?? Does HDNet Movies have commercials?


nope


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am confused on all of this. Am I better with what I had before OR are these new packages better?

I have DVR Advantage with 250 and a $10 add on for HD. 2 DVRs, so I pay extra for one.

I can't figure all of this out.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

thrillerbee said:


> Can we expect any new/improved HDs tonight when we get home?


Reading the news releases at Dish's web site I see the following statement mixed in with all the hype about "Turbo packages".

*TurboHD uses a cutting-edge 8PSK-Turbo code to stream more data to your satellite receiver at a faster image processing rate, which results in a superior picture and sound for all your home viewing. You won't find this technology anywhere else!*

The "8PSK-Turbo code" is used on all HD channels, and in other articles Dish implies this code will also improve SD picture quality.

I have a 622 still at L5.12, so either the capability for 8PSK-Turbo was already built into the receiver or, as some have implied, we have to be updated to L6.10 for this improvement to work.

Anyone have a straight forward answer? Maybe the L6.10 release notes, when available, will address this.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

4bama said:


> Reading the news releases at Dish's web site I see the following statement mixed in with all the hype about "Turbo packages".
> 
> *TurboHD uses a cutting-edge 8PSK-Turbo code to stream more data to your satellite receiver at a faster image processing rate, which results in a superior picture and sound for all your home viewing. You won't find this technology anywhere else!*
> 
> ...


8PSK-Turbo code has been in use for HD receivers for a long time. Goes back to the HD adapter added for the 6000. The TurboHD is mostly marketing, but includes support for some 1080P support.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

DStroyer said:


> It's funny, all the hype around this whole "Your Dish Network system is being TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" campaign.
> 
> Last night, my system was TURBOCHARGED!!!!!!!!!!! with...........................
> 
> ...


That post was considerably more entertaining than most of the channels I get from DishNetwork, and I didn't even have to pay $75/month for it.  Thank you.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, I have the exact same question.

Anyone?

-Funk



WebTraveler said:


> I am confused on all of this. Am I better with what I had before OR are these new packages better?
> 
> I have DVR Advantage with 250 and a $10 add on for HD. 2 DVRs, so I pay extra for one.
> 
> I can't figure all of this out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are not better off or worse off ... all you have is a new name for the package you already subscribe to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> You are not better off or worse off ... all you have is a new name for the package you already subscribe to.


Don't forget that "really cool" new screensaver!:sure:


----------

